# Central Maryland



## rockfish (Apr 1, 2013)

Well, spent yesterday searching in several places around Frederick and though seeing lots of skunk cabbage and may apples coming up in addition to leaves popping on poplars still haven't seen hide nor hair. Visiting a friend in NoVA hiking, I kept an eye out just for yucks, but all I found was a box turtle who'd clearly just excavated himself from his hibernation burrow. Kinda cool that. I feel like we get some rain and things'll really start to pop


----------



## forestgirl (Apr 20, 2014)

They are poppin'! Found whites and black, but not together....Off to a slow start!


----------



## rockfish (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice. Found just one black, the first for this season. Interestingly, last year my first was on the 19th. This one was in a poplar grove though not really near one, growing up next to a thick grape vine. I found several last year under similar circumstances. How about yours?


----------



## jarvis (Apr 21, 2014)

Just searched a bit in Patapsco today. Some may apples popping up, but no sign of any morels. Will keep looking over the next few weeks.


----------



## rockfish (Apr 1, 2013)

Put in 5 mi around Loch Raven and a couple at Patapsco-zilch


----------



## jarvis (Apr 21, 2014)

Hoping the rain tomorrow will help!


----------



## rockfish (Apr 1, 2013)

Spent 5 hrs looking north of baltimore in a few different locations. I seem to be extremely talented at avoiding morels at all costs


----------



## jarvis (Apr 21, 2014)

No luck for me either. Searched for 4 hours in lower Patapsco. I am thinking that maybe northern Patapsco might have more? I am headed out again before nightfall. Wish me luck!


----------



## bbooker (May 4, 2013)

I was birding, mountain biking, and mushroom hunting today in northern Patapsco and didn't have any luck at all : (


----------



## rockfish (Apr 1, 2013)

You didn't see any birds and a mountain bike fail too? On top of the lack of mushrooms, that is a lousy day. I'm hoping all that rain we're supposed to get this week will kick it into high gear


----------



## bbooker (May 4, 2013)

good point...there were a so many birds/warblers in the trees it was making my head spin! And I rode my mountain bike to several places where I found morels last year. So 2 out of 3 were a success!


----------



## cjpatster (Apr 21, 2013)

I checked a spot near Patapsco that produced last year and I found 5 small (1.5 - 2.5'' tall) grey's. Every other spot I looked was zilch. That was 6 hours hiking on Saturday and another 3 hours walking around on private land I have permission to hunt on Sunday. Slow start? Seems those guys in Western Maryland are doing just fine though!


----------



## forestgirl (Apr 20, 2014)

Had some great luck this weekend! Huge grays which were yummy with wild turkey. Also found some blacks but not as hearty as last year.


----------



## supajoeshs04 (May 1, 2013)

found a patch of about 15 yesterday right by where i park my truck. they were on a field edge that butts upto maulberry trees and an occasional box elder. i became excited that they were here then searched another 2 hours around the rest of the property and found no more.


----------



## dontforgettheknife (May 2, 2014)

Scored a new honeyhole in Howard County yesterday. 54 big yellows/whites, under Ash. Some covered mostly in silt from the big rain's runoff but still standing strong.


----------



## cjpatster (Apr 21, 2013)

Walking my dogs in my suburban neighborhood in Anne Arundel County I came across 12 big yellows growing under a box elder yesterday afternoon! Exciting little treat for the afternoon walk, normally I drive 30 min to an hour to go hunting. Its always nice when they pop up a block away from your house. Scoured the area further but found no more, seems like an isolated event. AA Co doesn't normally produce many morels for me.


----------



## forestgirl (Apr 20, 2014)

WoW! The torrential rains popped up some ginormous whites and grays! I mean stuffers! Found at least 100! Yummy!


----------



## rockfish (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice. Went out and found around 3 dozen peckerheads and a few small and medium greys. Left the little ones to grow a bit


----------



## rockfish (Apr 1, 2013)

Weird week. Tuesday, tried one place I loaded up with big yellows last year and found only a few. Tried a new spot a few miles away and loaded up on 64 yellows, then tried several nearby spots and zeroed. The next day, day a buddy found over 100 100 ft from the parking lot in a spot miles away. I met him and searched over 4 mi. all around that patch and besides that spot found nothing. Went to my best spot today and found three. Frustrating and feel like I'm running out of options and time before the season runs out


----------



## rockfish (Apr 1, 2013)

Hmmm, tried a new spot. Hiked an hour and a half finding one. As I was checking one last section of trees before I left, I ran into a nice patch of yellows, 47 in all. Guess you never know


----------



## bbooker (May 4, 2013)

I went out this morning...ran a 3 mile trail to get to the one spot I found last year at Patapsco State Park where I found my first ever morels...been there a few times this season with no luck. Today I finally found.....1 yellow one! However, I did find a couple of pounds of chicken of the woods which made the 6 mile trail run worth it! Not to mention that it was a good workout!


----------



## rockfish (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice. I've found dryads saddles and woods ears (aside from yellows) but no chickens yet but I'm still looking. Think morels are just about done-found about a dozen yesterday but they were looking like past peak


----------



## forestgirl (Apr 20, 2014)

Good Morning!
They are poppin' here! So excited!


----------



## spivs (Apr 15, 2015)

Been checking in Sparks, but no luck yet. I'm alongside the Gunpowder, with tons of poplars in my stalking areas. Only been doing this for a few years after finding one by accident back in 2010. April 8 is the earliest date for the season to start for me here. So I have an annual calendar reminder for myself to go hiking.

Since I am a relative novice, any tips on where to focus attention? My only observation so far is I tend to find them in open "brown patches" where shade and leaves prevent early greening from occurring. It doesn't seem warm enough yet, based on my recollection. I usually have cut the grass once or twice before I see them.


----------



## forestgirl (Apr 20, 2014)

Found a dozen mostly blacks! Yummy!


----------



## forestgirl (Apr 20, 2014)

Have found another two dozen from Sunday to yesterday; mostly blacks. Fixin' to have some tonight with dinner!
Any one else finding any in central Maryland?


----------



## rockfish (Apr 1, 2013)

Not for lack of trying. Tried my favorite Hartford co place twice and hunted spots in Balt, Howard, and a new spot in Anne Arundel county and still coming up with a big goose egg. Woods signs look right and temps are right. Have to believe I'll find some after this rain


----------



## spanky72 (Apr 10, 2015)

found a dozen black and gray yesterday ( the first i have found so far ) after a few hrs of looking. They have to be up in full force soon!!!!


----------



## walkedoff (Apr 25, 2015)

Found my first dozen blacks in MoCo


----------



## rockfish (Apr 1, 2013)

Found around a dozen and 1/2 Greys. Need the temps to come up a bit to really get them popping


----------



## forestgirl (Apr 20, 2014)

Yesterday was great! Three spots yielding over 50 morels total!


----------



## supajoeshs04 (May 1, 2013)

found about 25 today with 2 other ppl. biggest haul ever for our farm and first ive found this year. one patch was huge yellows with the biggest the size of my whole hand


----------



## rockfish (Apr 1, 2013)

Picked a couple dozen peckerheads and a couple smallish greys. Season is finally getting into swing


----------



## forestgirl (Apr 20, 2014)

OMG the ones I found today we're as big as my hand! Real stuffers! Yum Yum!


----------



## mikeguard01 (Apr 24, 2015)

Went out this weekend Zero for me. My buddy found small 2 grays that were very dry. Time for me to travel west since my spots are bone dry.


----------



## patapsco mike (Apr 15, 2013)

Slow picking this year- one here, one there, one everywhere- but never a lot in any one place and most are small. Oh well, I'll take what I can get... It's been my latest year ever, we need one more big rain!


https://db.tt/xJnxBd9c


----------



## rockfish (Apr 1, 2013)

Found a couple dozen half-frees on sat then 38 big yellows on Sunday at another spot. Went out today in my favorite Carroll co spot and got another 26 yellows but the woods are def drying out. If we get this rain we should be looking at some real nice flushes


----------



## dontforgettheknife (May 2, 2014)

Hey Rockfish, I'm In Sykesville and have several very good spots here close. On two seperate outings I scored 120 gorgeous, big and delectable greys from the one spot that must've had a little extra rain in april. I have also noticed the ground being quite dry, so dry in fact that some of my honeyholes haven't produced at all yet. I don't know if you are nearby or hunt a lot in Carroll but if you'd like to swap/share some info, or go looking it might be mutually beneficial. 3017485501 My name is Broc


----------



## forestgirl (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy spring 2016! Morels are here! Found a dozen so far!


----------



## patapsco mike (Apr 15, 2013)

Anyone finding fresh flushes? Found a bunch of yellows the second week of April, but have only found a few that aren't old since then. Not a good year so far.


----------



## localplumber (May 5, 2014)

I found 60 3 weeks ago and only a few since. This weekend is usually my prime time in a good spot 150 -250. Ill post next wed. The 10th has been the best day in my spot.


----------



## forestgirl (Apr 20, 2014)

Good Morning!
Beautiful day in central Maryland and the Morels are popping! Found about a dozen over the past 2 days!


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

forestgirl said:


> Good Morning!
> Beautiful day in central Maryland and the Morels are popping! Found about a dozen over the past 2 days!


Nice hopefully there's more popping up as we speak!


----------

